

GAE XMPP app tutorial (GAE added XMPP support today) - markup
http://code.google.com/intl/it-IT/appengine/articles/using_xmpp.html

======
markup
Also see: [http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/09/app-engine-
sdk-1...](http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/09/app-engine-
sdk-125-released-for-python.html)

